# NX60



## ShaneA

Thanks for the review, I saw one of these at the woodworking show last year. Impressive, and I like the looks, but I bet it is polarizing to most. Fancy stuff, kind of spendy, but what quality tools arent?


----------



## vipond33

I had a hard time too with the looks, the other way, but now they're tied for first with the function. Spendy, for sure.
gene


----------



## syeret

Thanks for the review.


----------



## waho6o9

Wise choice Gene. That's a fine block plane, may it serve you well for years.


----------



## rockindavan

I've had mine for over a year and I haven't yet left the honeymoon phase. One thing I don't think you touched on is the rust free metal. I barely wipe mine down and it is just as shiny and perfect as when I bought it. I got my brother the DX 60 with the ductile iron. He likes the slight patina that the ductile iron can get, as he works as a finish carpenter so doesn't have time to wipe it down after every use. I on the other hand, like a nice shiny tool so the extra $100 for the nickel steel is well spent. If any Veritas people are out there listening, start your planning to use the nickel steel in other planes, I WILL BUY THEM!


----------



## vipond33

rockindavan: I don't doubt that they will use more of the nickel steel in their promised premium line though I shudder to think of the price on the larger planes. But I can't see any possible improvement otherwise over the existing models. I have the low angle jack and the coffin smoother in my kit (with three different irons) as well as this one and the performance is perfect. Up until last week I was using the jack as the world's largest block plane because of the great grip possible with it.
As you mention though, the corrosion proof metal would be a boon to any one who likes their tools to always look good as well as to those with with acidic skin oil. I have seen other guys tools with visibly etched fingerprints on them because of that.
gene


----------



## Kentuk55

Gr8 review. Now we know the rest o the story


----------



## japanesewoodworker

The fit and finish IMHO is worth the extra $. But I have NOT purchased one.


----------



## ShipWreck

Thanks for the review. I am a huge fan of Veritas tools.


----------



## Oldtrekguy

Thanks for your review Gene. I was curious about these planes, and hadn't read any reviews on them. I took advantage of Lee Valley's recent free postage deal, and bought a Veritas standard block plane with an O1 blade to supplement my two Stanley block planes. Absolutely first-rate build quality, and really heavy. They also include detailed instructions on the setup and adjustment of the plane, which a newbee like me appreciated. I haven't had a chance to hone the blade yet, as I am waiting for a set of Norton waterstones to arrive. These appear to be the kind of tools your kids will fight over when you're dead!


----------



## rockindavan

I wouldn't be surprised if the nickel steel is 200 maybe 300 more than the standard ductile steel in a jack or bigger plane. Hopefully they can reduce the cost once they run enough production to offset the manufacturing cost. Either way they are on to something with their premium line.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks for this outstanding review! I do not doubt its quality and it definitely looks like a Ferrari parked alongside your lowly Stanley. However, to my eyes, it is probably the single ugliest tool I've ever seen in my life. To each his own, right? I like how you mention at the top that there are a lot of different reasons for buying a tool. I won't be buying this one but that's one impressive shaving. Thanks again for this comprehensive review.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I think Veritas is going Steam Punk….and I like the looks of it. Have yet to learn how to use a plane right, so I won't be buying one soon, but for the ART aspects of it. I love the looks.

Scott


----------



## vipond33

Bertha: It may be misshapen to some, true, but I have never felt anything better in my hand. 
Anytime you gain focus with a tool it disappears pretty much, though never to its proud ma and pa. They love an ugly face. I think it took some nerve to design and sell this tool, and I think it'll have its fair share of lovers. Do you have a fave block?
gene


----------



## fernandoindia

Hi Gene,

Happy birthday!! All of us over 60 deserve a full Veritas collection.

My daughter visited a Lee Valley store which happened to be round the corner of the hotel where she was staying at. I asked her to buy me a low angle block plane, among other things. I choose it just because it has the optional grip attachment, which BTW haven´t used it yet. But I was tempted by the NX60 smooth aesthetics

SO besides your craftsmanship capabilities, you do also have a smooth writing for an enjoyable and pleasing reading


----------



## rance

First impressions… it immediately reminded me of a porsche 911.


----------



## lysdexic

Gene, excellent write up there sir!

Don't you mind Bertha. The same can be said about one's choice of dogs. Uggh!

I have the DX and it was actually the second plane that I acquired. It has the same functionality of the NX but lacks the sultry skin. It turns out that I am one that exudes corrosiveness from every pore. That coupled with my non-A/C North Carolina garage, it is all too often that I find a rusting finger and palm prints on my planes. Non-corrosive metals have alot of merit, at least in my shop.

I have had my DX for a couple years now and find its performance ememplary. The few vintage Stanley block plane that I have explored are finicky and dissappoointing compared.

Congrats on you NX!


----------



## DocSavage45

Gene,
Deleting my inbox as it is way too full. Came across this review. Looks to be ergonomic in design. and I'm wondering how you r hand feels after a bit of use? You are in wood all day, and hey we are all getting older? Money is currently a BIG issue so I wil just be watching and admiring from afar. LOL!


----------



## Dusty56

I can't decide if it is more Art Deco or Klingon Space ship inspired. 
That micro thin shaving is impressive though : )Thanks for taking us to school on this beauty, Gene ! 
Did you mention what you paid for it ? I was too busy looking at the magnificent photography.


----------



## HT1591

I'm dying to get my hands on a nx60 do you know anyone selling one ??? I would buy it in a heartbeat


----------

